# Problème d'écran - iPad mini



## AmbroiseGreen (4 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un problème d'écran sur mon iPad Mini depuis un mois maintenant (j'ai un peu attendu pour voir si le probleme ne se résolvait pas tout seul), sur un bon quart de l'écran de longues bandes multicolores/noires sont apparues, j'ai cherché sur internet sans trouver de réponse... Je me tourne donc vers tout ceux qui peuvent m'aider ! Il s'agit d'un iPad mini de première generation qui à 2 ans et demi. Il n'y a eu aucun choc, les bandes sont apparues toutes seules du jour au lendemain.
Voilà !


----------



## AmbroiseGreen (5 Avril 2015)

Personne n'a déjà eu un problème d'écran ? Je vous mettrai bien des photos mais je ne trouve pas comment les mettres...


----------



## zol68 (15 Avril 2015)

Je crois que tu doit changer l'écran.


----------

